# Differences between 1.8 & 2.0 TFSI's



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Whats the difference in spec between them if anything?
What fuel mpg do you get from each people? Im leaning towards a 1.8TFSI as a daily as have the Mk1 for fun and speed I found one on autotrader for £12k but after talking to the guy seems a scam so thats out!


----------



## Joe Ekins (May 4, 2011)

The 2.0 is faster and thirstier but not massively so

The 1.8 is cheaper and has practically identical base spec albeit with 17" wheels as standard

If you can afford the 2.0 then why not ?


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

Stick with the 1.8, its a better car with next to no performance difference.
Recent reviews in the trade rags also voted the 1.8 better than the 2.0


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

msnttf10 said:


> Stick with the 1.8, its a better car with next to no performance difference.
> Recent reviews in the trade rags also voted the 1.8 better than the 2.0


Not yet seen a review favouring the 1.8 over the 2.0 but many comments saying that the 1.8 is a great buy at £3,035 less than the 2.0. As for performance, if you can cope with a 1.1sec 0-60 differential then the 4.3mpg improvement on the 1.8 (about 10%) plus the purchase cost saving should tip the balance!!


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Assuming we're talking about the coupe the only difference is the exhaust.

Roadster is available in the standard trim level which also has different wheels, radio and cloth trim.


----------



## ahodgekins (Nov 30, 2011)

In the UK I think the specs are identical (didn't think the 2.0 came with 18s as standard?)

I've just picked up a 1.8 TFSI. I traded up from a 1.9 TDI current shape A3, so of course the 1.8 TFSI seems very fast and amazingly smooth. I'd say performance is similar to the Mini Cooper S I had before. It's got a lot more go in it than the 156bhp Peugeot RCZ that I test drove last year.

Above 40mph it pulls cleanly and quietly in 6th gear, but drop down a few gears and it seems to build speed very quickly indeed. Not been over about 4,500rpm as yet as I'm trying to be gentle with it. I'm sure the 2.0T is the better car, but the 1.8 certainly isn't a disappointment.

The best way of course is to try one. The coupe appeared on pricelists in October, and on my company car list in early Jan. I had a 16 week build time, so I imagine about now there should be quite a few entering the dealer network.

In terms of economy, on a relaxed 80 mile cruise up the M1 (including a lot of time spent below the speed limit thanks to traffic, rain and roadworks) followed by a bit of an A-road blast I managed to get 41mpg. Yesterday I did a 50mile roundtrip on mixed roads (lots of stop-start urban driving) and managed 36mpg. I am far from the world's most sympathetic driver, but I wasn't ragging it. Happy enough with those figures.


----------



## hardsy_uk (Mar 26, 2012)

I recently picked up a new 1.8TFSI. I basically went into the dealership to see what they had in and it was the first 1.8 coupe that they had delivered.

The car is great! Engine has plenty of power, smooth on long runs and the exhaust note sounds good too!

I drive mainly A roads all the way to work so when I am stuck beind a trail of lorrys I love how I average 45MPG+ and when a spot opens up I have plenty of power to overtake!

Like it has been mentioned there is a £3K difference between the 1.8 and 2.0 and if you look online at a remap or superchip kit they are only £400-£500 to get you the same performance as the 2.0.

Only other thing that swung the sale for me is that Audi are offered a further discount on newly registered 1.8TFSI models of around £2.5K due to a dealership incentive on the newly introduced engine! 

Oh and my tax is only £130 for the year due to the lower immisions and the Insurance was cheaper....!! HAPPY DAYS!!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Only other thing that swung the sale for me is that Audi are offered a further discount on newly registered 1.8TFSI models of around £2.5K due to a dealership incentive on the newly introduced engine! 

[/quote]

Do you know whether this is offer is restricted to the 1.8 Coupe or whether it applies to the Roadster too and is it available for private sales as opposed to company cars?


----------



## hardsy_uk (Mar 26, 2012)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Only other thing that swung the sale for me is that Audi are offered a further discount on newly registered 1.8TFSI models of around £2.5K due to a dealership incentive on the newly introduced engine!


Do you know whether this is offer is restricted to the 1.8 Coupe or whether it applies to the Roadster too and is it available for private sales as opposed to company cars?[/quote]

Just had a look and it was £3K from Audi as a contribution and it applys for the 1.8TFSI on both the Coupe and Roadster, however it looks like it is only on the "Solutions" Finance package but that does give you an APR of 7.4%.

Not sure if they will offer it on another package but IIRC the dealership told me there was a push on selling more petrol models over the diesels.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Cheers guys. I been looking at second hand ones 12-18k ish. Its the running costs that are the issues as I have the fast mk1 for fun, just want roof off daily driving. Il struggle do find one with Xenons so will add them myself (I presume easy enough?) or the seats I want so I will buy a set and bolt them in, same with stereo.

The mk5 GTI forum slates the consumption of the 2.0TFSI hence the looking at the 1.8TFSI lump.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

[/quote]

Do you know whether this is offer is restricted to the 1.8 Coupe or whether it applies to the Roadster too and is it available for private sales as opposed to company cars?[/quote]

Just had a look and it was £3K from Audi as a contribution and it applys for the 1.8TFSI on both the Coupe and Roadster, however it looks like it is only on the "Solutions" Finance package but that does give you an APR of 7.4%.

Not sure if they will offer it on another package but IIRC the dealership told me there was a push on selling more petrol models over the diesels.[/quote]

Cheers, 3k contribution plus 3k saving on a 2.0 is certainly good vfm!


----------



## tingler (Nov 9, 2012)

just ordered my 1.8 coupe. Ive got £1500 from audi, £3450 from the dealer (basically 10%)

feel really pleased with it now if only my colour spec was in stock rather than having to wait for it to be built.....

I do keep thinking how I will miss that extra 51 PS though :?


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have the 1.8TFSI and thrilled to bits, I test drove the 2.0 and wow is it it quick and sounds nicer. I got the 1.8 as it was a choice for me and my budget between a 2.0 sport or 1.8 sline and i wanted the body kit, bigger alloys and DRL's. However what I have decided to do now is get a remap, for £300 they will tune the cars ecu and smooth out any flat spots with a roling road including before and after results. It should give 200BHP and 315N/M torque , which puts it at round abouts a 2.0. Still missing the exhaust and sound but saved a nice bit of cash.


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

tingler said:


> just ordered my 1.8 coupe. Ive got £1500 from audi, £3450 from the dealer (basically 10%)
> 
> feel really pleased with it now if only my colour spec was in stock rather than having to wait for it to be built.....
> 
> I do keep thinking how I will miss that extra 51 PS though :?


You'll be fine, I found that even the 1.8 looses traction if you get too giddy with the throttle, I thing as above, get a remap and any more than 200bhp or so needs quatro!?


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

The thing that ruled out the 1.8 for me was the lack of the Quattro option.


----------



## thepav (Feb 16, 2013)

I went for the 1.8, same reasons as most, real world performance in busy Berkshire is easily enough, steers just great and pretty low to medium running costs for a really nice car, so you can use it as the daily driver.


----------



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

msnttf10 said:


> Stick with the 1.8, its a better car with next to no performance difference.
> Recent reviews in the trade rags also voted the 1.8 better than the 2.0


Absolute tosh, so the TTs must be better than the TT Rs!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Obviously the 2.0 litre is better because, er..... that's what I got! Heh


----------



## StevieW (Feb 1, 2013)

datamonkey said:


> Obviously the 2.0 litre is better because, er..... that's what I got! Heh


LOL 

And also because that's what i have too!

It's amazing how people are so biased towards whatever they own themselves and have this overpowering need to force their opinion onto everyone else to follow suit and anyone that dare say different is some kind of personal threat that must be attacked!

Get whatever you like yourself after taking them for a drive and make your own mind up


----------



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

StevieW said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously the 2.0 litre is better because, er..... that's what I got! Heh
> ...


My overpowering need was to highlight the shit some folk come out with, i think the whole range of TT's look great because they are the same car other than a few tweeks. 
I own a 2.0 tfsi but would be more than happy with a 1.8;-)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StevieW (Feb 1, 2013)

Dakmaster,

That is exactly what i was referring to as well, none of what i posted was aimed at you but at the same thing you had actually highlighted originally lol.

[smiley=argue.gif] <---- This happens when people talk rubbish and others get involved!


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

dakmaster said:


> My overpowering need was to highlight the shit some folk come out with, i think the whole range of TT's look great because they are the same car other than a few tweeks.
> I own a 2.0 tfsi but would be more than happy with a 1.8;-)


No, no, no. I love the look of the 2.0l but can't stand the 1.8.

The RS looks horrendous!

:lol:


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

msnttf10 said:


> Stick with the 1.8, its a better car with next to no performance difference.
> Recent reviews in the trade rags also voted the 1.8 better than the 2.0


The reviewers have also been saying that the FWD is better than the Quattro for years. This is arguably true if you're driving in good conditions. But when the road gets slippery - which seems to be happening more and more often recently - the FWD is no match for the Quattro.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

datamonkey said:


> dakmaster said:
> 
> 
> > My overpowering need was to highlight the shit some folk come out with, i think the whole range of TT's look great because they are the same car other than a few tweeks.
> ...


I concur.. and don't get me started on those horrible fixed roof things


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Pale Rider said:


> The reviewers have also been saying that the FWD is better than the Quattro for years. This is arguably true if you're driving in good conditions. But when the road gets slippery - which seems to be happening more and more often recently - the FWD is no match for the Quattro.


Without wanting to start a religious war.. The FWD is a more "fun" drive, and a bit more involving, but it won't be as quick off the mark, or on any kind of slippery surface.

All depends what you want out of your car


----------



## StevieW (Feb 1, 2013)

beepcake said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > The reviewers have also been saying that the FWD is better than the Quattro for years. This is arguably true if you're driving in good conditions. But when the road gets slippery - which seems to be happening more and more often recently - the FWD is no match for the Quattro.
> ...


RUBBISH!

They are all fantastic and that concludes the news, here's the weather.......


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

StevieW said:


> RUBBISH!
> 
> They are all fantastic and that concludes the news, here's the weather.......


Just not as good as the Z4.. *runs*


----------



## StevieW (Feb 1, 2013)

beepcake said:


> StevieW said:
> 
> 
> > RUBBISH!
> ...


Oh-Oh.... :roll:


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

So I think we have scientifically solved the original question. Good work fellas!

:wink:


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

datamonkey said:


> So I think we have scientifically solved the original question. Good work fellas!
> 
> :wink:


Which was ....... :lol:


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

What a load of guff some people spout. The 1.8TFSI is a completely different unit to the 2.0T as found in pre 2010 2.0T cars.

The newer 2.0TFSi (2010+) has a larger turbo than the KO3 fitted to the 1.8TFSI. Both lumps are essentially the same as indeed is the clutch and the gearbox.

The A3 forums are full of information on both engines which are the same as installed in more recent A3s. Have a search on google for the answers you require.

FYI yy June 2012 1.8TFSI with 100% OEM 2.0TFSi parts......


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

datamonkey said:


> So I think we have scientifically solved the original question. Good work fellas!
> 
> :wink:


Nice to see some good old fashioned humour on this Forum!!! :lol: :lol:

Of course, we haven't resolved the really key issue of best colour yet have we!!! :wink:


----------



## StevieW (Feb 1, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> > So I think we have scientifically solved the original question. Good work fellas!
> ...


Ha!

No need as we all know that one


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> > So I think we have scientifically solved the original question. Good work fellas!
> ...


Deffinetly not volcano red  lol just kidding, it's a very nice..... And a rare colour.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Atom1 said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > datamonkey said:
> ...


Yep, it is that!! It's no secret that I like the Samoa Orange too, but I have already heard on this Forum of a good number of members' having placed an order for that colour so for that reason alone, I am content with my VR!!


----------



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

beepcake said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> > dakmaster said:
> ...


You mean the sat nav ariel? I need mine for the sat nav to work;-)

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

StevieW said:


> Dakmaster,
> 
> That is exactly what i was referring to as well, none of what i posted was aimed at you but at the same thing you had actually highlighted originally lol.
> 
> [smiley=argue.gif] <---- This happens when people talk rubbish and others get involved!


Oh:wink:

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robb (Jun 1, 2009)

what are these FWD TT's like?

surprised by how popular they seem to be.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

robb said:


> what are these FWD TT's like?
> 
> surprised by how popular they seem to be.


"Twitchy" under acceleration, and that's in a 1.8!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> robb said:
> 
> 
> > what are these FWD TT's like?
> ...


Easy to spin front wheels with too much power, and have to wait much later in a corner before accelerating out, however the TT can carry so much speed into a corner it's barely an issue. Best to back off power and keep the car balanced otherwise ends up in a right FWD of a mess. As you learn its characteristics it becomes easy to get it at its best. Iv come from rear wheel drive and difference is massive.I am very impressed at how far you have to push the car to even hint at under steer, Audi have certainly done a good job.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Atom1 said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > robb said:
> ...


Check date....no its not April 1st, you are joking about the understeer..........please say you are


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

> "Twitchy" under acceleration, and that's in a 1.8!! :lol: :wink:
> 
> Easy to spin front wheels with too much power, and have to wait much later in a corner before accelerating out, however the TT can carry so much speed into a corner it's barely an issue. Best to back off power and keep the car balanced otherwise ends up in a right FWD of a mess. As you learn its characteristics it becomes easy to get it at its best. Iv come from rear wheel drive and difference is massive.I am very impressed at how far you have to push the car to even hint at under steer, Audi have certainly done a good job.
> 
> Check date....no its not April 1st, you are joking about the understeer..........please say you are


Do you think there is pleanty of understeer?


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Now I know you are joking, only kept my FWD a few months bored the pants off me the way it steered


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

CWM3 said:


> Now I know you are joking, only kept my FWD a few months bored the pants off me the way it steered


Honestly im not joking! I think for what it is, a FWD car, it does very well, but i am comparing it to my miss's A1 which is shocking. Not much to go on there i suppose, so fair comment, lol. It is a lovely car to drive and realy do enjoy it. I would love to try a Quattro, I guess the difference is night and day.


----------



## robb (Jun 1, 2009)

Surprising, if its anything like the A5 1.8 i had, i can't see myself enjoying it much.

I only really want an Audi because it has 4WD, I much prefer the 370 and Z4, but after suffering badly in winter out in the sticks the past 2 years with a RWD merc and an R35 GTR with 800bhp on semi slick tyres I really need something with 4WD as a daily driver.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Atom1, No problem, everyone has their own feelings about the cars dynamics, although having owned a number of FWDs, I came from a long line of powerful RWDs, where I was used to the front end roughly going where I pointed it, then found the TT roughly going where it wanted, so in my experience, not something I enjoyed, the quattro, does a much better job but still no match in terms of purity of steering to be found in a good RWD, but as an overall package is a very secure and an entertaining drive.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

robb said:


> Surprising, if its anything like the A5 1.8 i had, i can't see myself enjoying it much.
> 
> I only really want an Audi because it has 4WD, I much prefer the 370 and Z4, but after suffering badly in winter out in the sticks the past 2 years with a RWD merc and an R35 GTR with 800bhp on semi slick tyres I really need something with 4WD as a daily driver.


Well the quattro has been a revelation in this winters conditions, point to point, very quick and surefooted.


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

robb said:


> I only really want an Audi because it has 4WD, I much prefer the 370 and Z4, but after suffering badly in winter out in the sticks the past 2 years with a RWD merc and an R35 GTR with 800bhp on semi slick tyres I really need something with 4WD as a daily driver.


Front engine and RWD is hopeless in snow and Mercs are by far the worst - they're undriveable unless they've got winter tyres.

But even in normal conditions the trouble with two wheel drive is that, with the more powerful engines available nowadays, they have difficulty getting their power down. Try flooring the throttle on even a 200bhp SLK and all you see is the traction control light cutting the engine power. That's why 4WD cars leave 2WD cars standing when it comes to acceleration from a standing start, especially with S-Tronic.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> robb said:
> 
> 
> > I only really want an Audi because it has 4WD, I much prefer the 370 and Z4, but after suffering badly in winter out in the sticks the past 2 years with a RWD merc and an R35 GTR with 800bhp on semi slick tyres I really need something with 4WD as a daily driver.
> ...


No, not again...at least there is some reference to winter tyres, but they are not undriveable, the comment is wrong, whilst not claiming that they get as much traction as a 4wd system, most of the issues are

A) Tyres

B) The muppetts who are driving them lack either the skills and/or the experience to drive in snowy conditions

Even a 4wd will struggle car for car against one with summer tyres and one with winter tyres in foul conditions.

Also read Robbs comment, 800bhp on semi slicks.....


----------



## thepav (Feb 16, 2013)

in snowy conditions I am most concerned with braking, not traction


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

CWM3 said:


> No, not again...at least there is some reference to winter tyres, but they are not undriveable, the comment is wrong, whilst not claiming that they get as much traction as a 4wd system, most of the issues are
> 
> A) Tyres
> 
> B) The muppetts who are driving them lack either the skills and/or the experience to drive in snowy conditions


When did you last try to drive a Merc in snow? I've had quite a lot of experience of this and they are utterly useless. It's partly the configuration (front engine RWD) but there's more to it than that because BMWs are not nearly so bad. IMO it's the nanny traction control which just cuts the power when there's any slip - the result being it's impossible to move up the slightest incline in even 2" of snow.

It's not the "muppetts" (sic) who can't drive them. Mercedes have a serious problem in this area and it's been pointed out to them by many, many people - but their stock reply is that you should be on winter tyres. No. They should look at their traction control options.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > No, not again...at least there is some reference to winter tyres, but they are not undriveable, the comment is wrong, whilst not claiming that they get as much traction as a 4wd system, most of the issues are
> ...


December in Germany, no issues, I guess they fit a different TC system out there then


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

Posted: 05 Apr 2013, 07:50
The thing that ruled out the 1.8 for me was the lack of the Quattro option.

Quattro has its downside as well as positives I accept handling is improved and if you have much over 200 bhp you need it but if it's a straight decision on a 200hp car there are other considerations.
1) it costs £1400 more
2) you need a halves oil change which 2wd doesn't
3) you must keep tyre tread depths match on the same axle. So if a tyre gets trashed and needs replacing you need to ensure other tyre on same axle has same tread depth.

Steve


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

CWM3 said:


> December in Germany, no issues, I guess they fit a different TC system out there then


If you were driving in snow you would have been legally required to have winter tyres on the car in Germany.

Like I said, whenever anyone takes Mercedes to task about the appalling performance of their 2WD cars in snow they just say that you should be using winter tyres - and point you to the bit of the handbook which says that they MUST be used when the temperature is below 7 degrees C. Which is most of the year in the UK nowadays.


----------

